# Red Diamond Bead Applicator



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

What do you guys think about this tool? It looks like it doesn't work that well to me. How the hell do you run the other side of the bead without running that roller through it and messing it up? The video only shows them running one side of the bead. I guess you have to wait for one side to dry before doing the other side. Click on the word video in the link.

http://www.betterthanevertools.com/bead-pro.php


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

MT, Ive got the same thing from Apla-Tech about 10 years ago==POS I coat my bead by hand 10 times faster and cleaner,and both sides--go figure>


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I dont think i would bother, Its largest size is a ten so you wont be finishing with it, You could get some beadboxes for your 7 or 10 box which would do the same thing, and the wheels would damage the mud on the other side, No point if you have to let it dry one side, Easier to just do em both by hand, I have bead boxes on my 12 box but hardly ever use them due to the fact that most beads dont allow me to, ie hallways dont leave enough room to swing the box handle and a few will have the power points cut out which leave on average 10% of beads in a house suitable for the beads, If you have to do them on a ladder or scaffold then the H&T is best here as well, And you still have to hand finish the end wall of double beads, Just pick up a hawk and trowel and hit em, It dosnt take long. I do have a bucket piston for when i use the can am gear or cobok (Mudhead for coving) The bucket piston is a great tool.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I had no intentions of buying this tool. I like to both sides of a bead at the same time and I don't want to have 4 or 5 foot of compound tube handle sticking out while running half of my bead.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> I coat my bead by hand 10 times faster and cleaner




I know someone I wouldn't want to send new bead coating tools to for trialing/assessing.

It looked pretty clean in the video. But videoing it from 10+ feet away can hide a lot of imperfections.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

JustMe said:


> I know someone I wouldn't want to send new bead coating tools to for trialing/assessing.
> 
> It looked pretty clean in the video. But videoing it from 10+ feet away can hide a lot of imperfections.


 
I don't know...

I think it's the negative comments that offer the best feedback. 

With respect of course, Justme :thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

rhardman said:


> I don't know...
> 
> I think it's the negative comments that offer the best feedback.
> 
> With respect of course, Justme :thumbup:


Same back at you, Rick.

In general I'd agree, when those negative comments come from people who are of this planet. Clean hand coating 10 times faster than what the video shows bead coating being done seems a little beyond that (but I'd love to see speed that was anything like that).

As I believe I mentioned somewhere else, when my company's top taper said he wouldn't be interested in a certain product, I told him the product wasn't made for guys with his skill. It was made for many of the other 95+% who aren't as good as he is, and would help level the playing field for them, without their having to work at it for many years to hopefully get to where he is.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Same back at you, Rick.
> 
> In general I'd agree, when those negative comments come from people who are of this planet. Clean hand coating 10 times faster than what the video shows bead coating being done seems a little beyond that (but I'd love to see speed that was anything like that).
> 
> As I believe I mentioned somewhere else, when my company's top taper said he wouldn't be interested in a certain product, I told him the product wasn't made for guys with his skill. It was made for many of the other 95+% who aren't as good as he is, and would help level the playing field for them, without their having to work at it for many years to hopefully get to where he is.


I didnt mean to sound negative at all, Im not a negative guy and i know you wernt accusing me of that :thumbsup: 

The ten times faster was prob takin into account the clean up of the tool and the fact you still need to get a h&t or p&k to finish them, Its the whole process, not just the 3 seconds the great marketing shows you, Im always a bit warey of that after falling for it about 100 times :yes: And i still do.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> I didnt mean to sound negative at all, Im not a negative guy and i know you wernt accusing me of that :thumbsup:
> 
> The ten times faster was prob takin into account the clean up of the tool and the fact you still need to get a h&t or p&k to finish them, Its the whole process, not just the 3 seconds the great marketing shows you, Im always a bit warey of that after falling for it about 100 times :yes: And i still do.


No, not thinking you or anyone else here is a negative guy, caz.

You're absolutely right about one should factor in everything to determine what the actual time saving is from using something, &/or doing something in a certain way.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

JustMe said:


> No, not thinking you or anyone else here is a negative guy, caz.
> 
> You're absolutely right about one should factor in everything to determine what the actual time saving is from using something, &/or doing something in a certain way.


:confused1: I said I have one from Apla-Tech,nearly looks just like that one,trust me,its a POS, why on earth would most people not want something faster and better,,, this is not one of those. While your getting your tool ready then coating one side of your bead at a time Ive cleanly pulled atleast 3 bead, guarantee I can do 10 sticks to your 10 same time--- mine will be done both sides wanna buy my apla tech one?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> :confused1: I said I have one from Apla-Tech,nearly looks just like that one,trust me,its a POS, why on earth would most people not want something faster and better,,, this is not one of those. While your getting your tool ready then coating one side of your bead at a time Ive cleanly pulled atleast 3 bead, guarantee I can do 10 sticks to your 10 same time--- mine will be done both sides wanna buy my apla tech one?


Your confusion emoticon seems kind of suitable for how I'm seeing your's and cazna's last replies to my last posts. I'm not saying they're wrong, but that you 2 seem to have gotten something from what I posted that wasn't really meant. But I'll put it down as my being unclear in my posting.

Just because something looks nearly the same doesn't necessarily mean its a POS as well. The design difference might be enough to make it useful enough, at least in some instances.
But I also once questioned an online supplier about the Red Diamond Bead Applicator's performance, after having watched the same video M T had initially posted, saying I doubted its ability to perform with any real usefulness compared to other options that already exist. He agreed, having had them in stock, and I'm guessing had gotten a closer look at them operating.
But there's the side of me that likes to see for myself, and wouldn't mind trying one at some point, if only to make sure I drew the right conclusions - if I'd listened to some of the long-time tapers I've worked with, I wouldn't be using such as a banjo on occasion, or 2buck's 'wait 10 minutes' 10" boxing method.

As for buying your Apla-Tech one, if it's designed similarly, I'll pass, at least for now. I've got a new bead installation and coating system I'm working on of my own, that I hope would do better, at least when all factors are considered. I put some rough prototypes for it to a 60 bead job I'm working on right now. They look promising.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

OT: I would definitely pick up the bucket piston.


----------



## bobrogers707 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thought that I would weigh in on this topic.

I have been a taper for over 15 years and for the past 7 years I have been the fourth largest drywall contractor in the Okanagan, B.C, my primary work are apartment blocks (multi family) and high end housing.

I know that tapers are very defensive about their methods of working and we all claim to be the best around. I am sure that any of you who actually go to the trouble of posting here are quality tapers.

I go through alot of boarders and tapers on a yearly basis, guys just seem to come and go. Two years ago one guy showed up on my apartment with this Bead Pro System.

I am very suspicious of any "new thing", but I let guys do whatever they want as long as the finished product is up to par.
I watched very carefully at this taper as he worked his system and "yes" you can coat both sides of the bead at once. The wheels are slightly tapered and they ride on the metal nose of the bead. It does leave a slight ridge on the opposing edge, not a big deal though.

After watching this guys system for weeks I have to admit there is something to this that is worth learning. I have never seen any taper who could compete with the speed of these things, even me (gulp).

There are however a few finishing details that need to be adressed as you go, but the effort of applying mud on beads is far less than troweling your brains out.

Like any system, once you've worked out the kinks, from what I have witnessed first hand, it's worth it.

I am currently investing in a new set of the Apla-Tech CFS tools (now that many of the kinks have been worked out, especially with their boxes) and I am going to adapt the Bead Applicator head to fit.

Even if I have one guy wiping tops and bottoms, it will still be unbeatable from a volume perspective. Even if a guys wipes the whole bead, you'll never get the mud on as fast and with as little effort.

I'm an old school kinda guy, but some of these systems, once learned, can effectively put more cash in your jeans.

Hope some of you find this helpful.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

bobrogers707

are you a H&T or P&K guy??????

I agree with 90% of your post, But what I see is, most tapers lack speed in coating the bead. I also don't think they will ever make a product that could out gun a actual pro who knows what he's doing. To me a lot of guys are self taught these days, They will eventually master the toys over a long period of time, but the hand coating is a science IMO. I was lucky, b/c I was taught by some masters, and that veneer plaster taught you speed:yes:......But if you can't coat out a straight forward 8 foot bead in under 10 seconds (1st coat), then that particular person should be looking for a new trade.
One day.......when I get a new cellphone/camera, I will post a vid on H&T techniques and speed, maybe a vid on the bazooka too.
One hint,,,,,,if someone is holding a trowel closed or tight fisted ( except plaster) well ???????lets just say they don't have the science down.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> bobrogers707
> 
> are you a H&T or P&K guy??????
> 
> ...


:yes::yes::yes::yes:!!!!


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> bobrogers707
> 
> are you a H&T or P&K guy??????
> 
> ...


 hey buck a little more info on your trowel holding method


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

bobrogers707 said:


> I am currently investing in a new set of the Apla-Tech CFS tools (now that many of the kinks have been worked out, especially with their boxes) and I am going to adapt the Bead Applicator head to fit.


I see you're a Kelowna guy. *waves* I like that place.

Before you go Apla-Tech, you might want to consider checking out Rick Hardman about his new system(s): http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/looking-help-testing-new-tools-520/



2buckcanuck said:


> bobrogers707
> 
> are you a H&T or P&K guy??????
> 
> ...


You have a # of 'absolutes' in there, 2buck, some of which you might have to eat some day. Beaver, anyone? 

But I'm looking forward to the videos, if only so I can (maybe) come up with way(s) of speeding you up.


----------



## bobrogers707 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Apla Tech*

I don't know anything about 'Ricks' tools, are they pump driven or do you have to fill them full of mud.
Does he have a product line similar to Apla Tech? Better?!

Send me a link, I've read the thread, seen the paddle... any machine tools?

In regards to coating bead, I'm a hawk and trowel man all the way, I pride myself on speed and quality. But a full day of loading bead (quickly) can be pretty hard on a guy day in and day out, add to that loading out butt joints, bad joints and whatever else, this can be hard on a seasoned pro.

My goal is 40% less sweat, and at least 20% more volume. Prices are not getting better around here, they are getting worse, but clients expect more (figures).
I am trying to virtually eliminate trowel work (can't completely of course), if anyone has info on a CFS type of system, please let me know:

[email protected]

I will be trying this all out within the next two weeks. I will update in a month or so to let you guys know how things are going.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> I dont think i would bother, Its largest size is a ten so you wont be finishing with it, You could get some beadboxes for your 7 or 10 box which would do the same thing, and the wheels would damage the mud on the other side, No point if you have to let it dry one side, Easier to just do em both by hand, I have bead boxes on my 12 box but hardly ever use them due to the fact that most beads dont allow me to, ie hallways dont leave enough room to swing the box handle and a few will have the power points cut out which leave on average 10% of beads in a house suitable for the beads, If you have to do them on a ladder or scaffold then the H&T is best here as well, And you still have to hand finish the end wall of double beads, Just pick up a hawk and trowel and hit em, It dosnt take long. I do have a bucket piston for when i use the can am gear or cobok (Mudhead for coving) The bucket piston is a great tool.


that bucket piston thing, is it something a guy could jerry rig up,,,,say,, cut a bottom off a bucket, drill a hole in the middle, would that work. or is there something special to their design.

If so,,,take a picture of yours,, you know you want to show us how clean you keep your buckets :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> hey buck a little more info on your trowel holding method


will see if I can this weekend. get my daughter then, The one with the camera. Got a house to do in my little town, I got to hang the rock in it, which could be scarey, it's been a while since I have hung something, (year or two) Plus it's a reno , only 5200 sq but it's choppy and it's what we call a story and a half in SW Ontario. Up stairs are a peak that come down to 4 foot wall, so lot's of slopes and angles.

If were not ready to tape, I will take pics of hand positions for the trowel.

Labourer said he was willing to be filmed and posted on you tube. he's a show off, I'm a low key type so......


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> You have a # of 'absolutes' in there, 2buck, some of which you might have to eat some day. Beaver, anyone?
> 
> But I'm looking forward to the videos, if only so I can (maybe) come up with way(s) of speeding you up.


Always willing to eat beaver:thumbup:
I know to some I may sound arrogant on here, what taper isn't. But if you knew me in person, you would know I don't lie. I can't stand liars, I detest that trait.

One thing I see, In General, is tapers crying about a lot of bead. I would rather load a thousand bead, rather than do a ton of high crap or garages. Just some guys I watch or see, are so damn slow on bead, they can almost spend a whole day on 50 sticks. 

just have patience justme , your know this is our slow time in Canuck land. There's houses to do but the builders don't want to supply the heat. Cheap buggers are waiting for warmer weather. Can't blame them with our hydro prices.

All I can say is I'm willing to share some methods,tricks or secrets. To me the H&T is a dying art. Most of the young bucks are using P&K who are coming into this trade.So, I'm willing to share

patience :thumbsup:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

bobrogers707 said:


> I don't know anything about 'Ricks' tools, are they pump driven or do you have to fill them full of mud. Does he have a product line similar to Apla Tech? Better?!
> Send me a link, I've read the thread, seen the paddle... any machine tools?


Apparently his dad started a CFS system back in the 70's but had problems that Rick has worked to solve for over 30 years. He say's he's getting close but only time will tell. 

His website can be found in his contact info here on DWT.

I would imagine after all this time, he's more concerned about building a solid reputation than trying to sell "cra*" just to make short term cash.

If you're in a hurry, do what you think best. He's going to make sure everything is perfect before he offers anything for sale.

:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Always willing to eat beaver:thumbup:


And what respectable drywaller isn't?



2buckcanuck said:


> I know to some I may sound arrogant on here, what taper isn't. But if you knew me in person, you would know I don't lie. I can't stand liars, I detest that trait.


Being one who doesn't lie in one form or another, to themselves and/or others, is I think pretty rare. Congratulations if you've reached that level of enlightenment. That is aces.



2buckcanuck said:


> just have patience justme , your know this is our slow time in Canuck land. There's houses to do but the builders don't want to supply the heat. Cheap buggers are waiting for warmer weather. Can't blame them with our hydro prices.


Doing commercial kept me working steady through winter. Hot as Hades where I was working the last few days.



2buckcanuck said:


> All I can say is I'm willing to share some methods,tricks or secrets. To me the H&T is a dying art. Most of the young bucks are using P&K who are coming into this trade.So, I'm willing to share
> 
> patience :thumbsup:


Okay. As long as it isn't like Rick's time frame of seeking perfection before he let's us at his tools. I might just have to sign his NDA after all, so I can get my hands on his power stuff before I die.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

bobrogers707 said:


> Does he have a product line similar to Apla Tech? Better?!
> 
> Send me a link, I've read the thread, seen the paddle... any machine tools?


Link of what Rick's got out so far to sell: http://www.hardmansystems.com/

I don't know about how close the stuff coming out is to Apla-Tech's. He claimed 'insane' on another thread as to what his powered taping and coating prototyped tools will do. 

I thought there was info on that thread about his powered tools. Maybe the posts on it are spread out some on other threads.


----------

